# Optimal Video Resolution Settings



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just picked up a Sony 900F to go with my Tivo Bolt. Originally I had the Tivo upscale to 4k. Last night I selected 720p/1080i on the Bolt to let the Sony to the conversion. The PQ looks very similar but the picture was hazy in some light areas. I've heard for my setup to let the Sony, rather than the Tivo, scale the picture. What are some of your experiences? Should I stick with the native or maybe even let the Tivo upscale to 1080p and let the Sony do the rest? I would think the Sony does a better job of the 4k scaling. What are you experiences with Tivo versus TV scaling to 4k?


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

On my Vizio P series 4k TV I leave the Tivo Bolt in auto mode and it displays 4k up scaled by the Tivo. I have found that the Tivo doing the up-scaling to 4k gives the best overall picture quality.


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

I do the opposite. My TV is newer than my Roamio, and I have to believe Sony knows more about upscaling and their TV and should therefore be able to get a better quality image out of it. I like to get the raw image out of whatever device to my TV. Honestly, I doubt I'd be able to tell the difference, but that's my setup.


----------



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

rbronco21 said:


> I do the opposite. My TV is newer than my Roamio, and I have to believe Sony knows more about upscaling and their TV and should therefore be able to get a better quality image out of it. I like to get the raw image out of whatever device to my TV. Honestly, I doubt I'd be able to tell the difference, but that's my setup.


Thank you. I'm toying around with both methods. What I'm seeing so far is with the Tivo scaling the darks look richer if that makes sense. With the Sony scaling the overall picture looks cleaner but I'm getting a little bit of a hazy look on scenes with natural light. I can always adjust the TV settings to get better darks but don't know how to remove the haziness. In theory, the newer mid tier to lower high tier Sony should upscale better but I can't decide side-by-side. There are subtle differences in each that are better.


----------

